# Rescue horse Very in foal **DUSTY HAD HER FILLY** PICS PICS PICS !!!



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

okay guys... here comes the good pics.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Are they there? I can't see them! 
Way to build excitement then let me down. :lol:


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Way to tease us.:-x


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, where are the pictures?? You are teasing us!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

hang on... I have more... LOL


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Cute! I replied on the other thread too but if you didn't like Meesha I like the name Stormy. Especially if it has been raining where you are like it has been here! Oh my LOVE HER FACIAL MARKINGS!!!


----------



## horseluver07 (May 29, 2007)

Aww she is adorable.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i said in the other thread that i love the name stormy 
also like May, the month she was born


----------



## alace (Apr 19, 2010)

i knew it.. told you last night i was going to bed and sleeping in, so, she must have been waiting for me..hehehe

congrats, she looks great...


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I have sat outside til 2 or 3 am or slept in my sons room and watched out the window for 6 weeks... last night I went to bed at 1am and finally slept in my OWN room, and look what happened! LOL


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I like all of those names! 
I have a couple questions....
wouldnt something be hanging out of her if there were still afterbirth in there??? 
And if not, how quick will she go down... I can give her a shot of penicillin right now if it would help.
AND, my baby has pooped 4 or 5 times that I have seen, she seems to struggle a little, and only poops 1 or 2 little marbles at a time... should I still give her an enema, or is she fine?
AND... Is there anything I missed? I doctored her naval with betadine, I checked Dustys milk, its good, I imprinted the foal, what else should I do???


----------



## alace (Apr 19, 2010)

i don't know about your questions but had to add in my 2y son watches the laptop every morning and got excited when he seen the baby so i asked him what her name should be and he said 2 names over and over..lol the first was Think You and the other was BEEBE

remember this is a 23month old and his favorite words are thank you and baby, just doesn't always sound right...


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

awww. thats awesome! 
I like Meesha, Story, Stormy, and my 4 year old also said Fire, .... 
I dont know which one is perfect yet though... I have to play with her for awhile first... She and my dog rubbed noses earlier, and of course, I didnt have the camera  They are getting rained on right now though.... they have lots of trees for cover, but its pouring. Should I move them back to the foaling pen where there a shed??? And HOW do I go about doing that???


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If you are unsure at all that mom has fully expelled the placenta it would be wise to get a vet out and have him check her. Better safe than sorry in that respect. 

In regards to baby, again, if you're unsure...give the enema; it won't hurt her either way.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would get them back to where there is shelter; lead mom, and baby should follow.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

okie dokie... I havent been able to find any straw for bedding, which is one of the reasons I have them out in the pasture, since it gets muddy back there (not in the shed, just in the pen) ... but I have shavings... should I put them in there???


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

absolutely amazing....i cant wait for my mare to foal...


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay, my vet will be out here this afternoon to do a check up on them both... so we should be fine. I kept the sac and put it in a bucket and in the back of my truck with a plastic bag over it since there were already buzzards flying around... nasty birds. 
It was really heavy...


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

OK if the "sac" is really really heavy, then that IS the placenta. good idea to have the vet look it over and make sure no pieces are missing.

if baby keeps struggling to get the little balls out, then enema might be good. but keep watching, if it all passes you can leave her alone. there are about 18" of those meconium balls.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

JB44 said:


> OK if the "sac" is really really heavy, then that IS the placenta. good idea to have the vet look it over and make sure no pieces are missing.
> 
> if baby keeps struggling to get the little balls out, then enema might be good. but keep watching, if it all passes you can leave her alone. there are about 18" of those meconium balls.


OH! Okay well thats great... thanks for the info! Anyone have any suggestions about the shavings????


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

At this point, shavings are probably ok. You just don't want a horse foaling on shavings because of the chance of them getting inside the mare during the foaling process and possibly causing infection (the pieces of straw are much bigger in general than the pieces of shavings and are thus less likely to get in).


----------



## alace (Apr 19, 2010)

i agree about the shavings.. should be fine..think the no shaving is just when they foal, but after should be ok...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

OHMYGOODNESS I luvv her face!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

God that baby is cute! You guys are so lucky! Can you imagine that someone wanted rid of her?!?!?! What a perfect lil face! How about Dawn for a babys name...since her color seems to get darker as she goes up...like the dawn...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she is absolutely adorable and such a leggy girl. To think, all that excitement and she waits until you aren't looking LOL. I like the name Meesha (my cat has the same name just spelled differently 'Misha', it means "teddy bear" in Russian).


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

She is beautiful!! I LOVE foaling season god!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i knew it was comming last night!!! congrats on a BIG healthy filly!! she is lovely and she has that wonderful unique blaze that i also love on dusty! does she have a dorsal stripe or anything? or is she a chesnut?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Awww! She's just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

She sure has a ton of pretty white markings--beautiful!

I'd go with straw for bedding if you can. The vet I worked for never used shavings because some babies will eat them. Also, straw is less dusty for baby's lungs.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

My sister came out here... the "sac" was the placenta.... so were good there. Dusty and her baby moved back into the foaling pen... Dusty didnt have enough sense to get out of the rain... but her baby figured out it was dryer in the shed and went in there and laid down  Shes back up now... shes the cutest little thing EVER! When Dusty nudges her she bucks and jumps, and she runs and plays and is very inquisitive... and FULL OF HERSELF... LOL. We are so lucky to have such a beautiful, perfect, healthy little girl! Thank God


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Shavings will be fine for the muddy pen...you don't have to put them in the shed as long as it's dry in there. Just put some down in the muddier areas of the pen to help keep everyone dry.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> i knew it was comming last night!!! congrats on a BIG healthy filly!! she is lovely and she has that wonderful unique blaze that i also love on dusty! does she have a dorsal stripe or anything? or is she a chesnut?


She IS BIG, isn't she? I thought so too, and my sister came out (she just had two blazing hot babies) and said, "my gosh, shes a BIG baby and healthy! Both of her babies were out of 15'2H, broad, big ole mares and their babies were smaller than mine 
She does have a little bit of a stripe thats darker than her hair up her tail and about halfway up her back.... and she is lighter in the back and gets more red in the front... she has white markings under her throat latch and on her leg thats not white she has 2 big white spots, like her knee cap is white... she is also VERY light in her flanks, almost white.... AND she has black tips on her ears, but her muzzle is white bc her blaze goes all the way under her chin 
Think she'll stay the color she is???


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

CharliGirl said:


> She sure has a ton of pretty white markings--beautiful!
> 
> I'd go with straw for bedding if you can. The vet I worked for never used shavings because some babies will eat them. Also, straw is less dusty for baby's lungs.


None of the feed stores had straw yet, so I had to go with shavings. I put 4 bags in the shed because it was wet in there... I also put the alfalfa in there for Dusty, so I hope her little butt goes for that before shavings for lunch..... Hopefully it wont be too dusty in there since everything is damp right now.... They seem pretty happy to me  I will get some video of her and make her and Dusty a video later and post it here.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Congratulations, she is darling.


----------



## alace (Apr 19, 2010)

here i will be picking my mare up from the breeders this weekend and i'm already so excited about a baby and will have a year to wait..grrrr


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess that she is either gonna grow up to be a sorrel or maybe a red dun. The black tips of the ears is what it throwing me LOL. Unfortunately, babies very seldom stay the color they are when they are born. 

My baby was about the color of yours when he was born.









But now he is a darker chestnut.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Really watch when she goes poop. If she struggles alot and cant pass it, you need to get a vet out. The only reason I say this., is a couple days after our filly was born, she started to experiment with the hay. Well, their stomachs arent really ready for that much fiber yet and she ended up not being able to go and it got stuck. Luckily after the vet came and dug out some of it she was better but she could have died. Was scary so just watch that. But anyhooooo, very cute and have fun with her.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Comgrats on your new filly! She is adorable. The long wait is finally over. Congrats again


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

shavings are ok if they are big fluffy ones, not fine dusty ones. you don't want baby breathing dust or fine shavings when she sleeps. their little noses go right in the bedding. if you can't find straw, grass hay works fine for bedding where they sleep.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

That beautiful little girl was worth the wait! Give Dusty lots of kisses from her 'horse forum fan club' :lol:.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Meesha, lol. Finally Dusty pushed the little sucker out XD. 

I would go with the spelling "MISHA", just because that's my Yorkie's name.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Couldn't remember if you'd picked a name for her but what about "Summer/Spring/Evening Rainstorm" and then you can call her "Rainy?" She's darling. So glad after her rocky start that she is doing so well and is safe with you!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for all your support! I decided on the name "Eve"... and I call her Evie... because she was born on the eve of my birthday  She is sooo sweet. I go out and set in the pasture and she comes running to me. She loves to be scratched on her butt (mustve got that from her mom after all that butt rubbin) and she loves to be rubbed all over! She sticks her nose in the air and wiggles her little lip and will almost fall on you from leaning... then she runs off buckin and playin and turns around and comes back for more lovin. She still had a bit of the black hard poop that evening and was holding her tail in the air quite a bit, so I gave her an enema and now she has the yellow mustardy tar poo all over her hiney. I tried to wash it off with a wash rag and some soapy dawn water... didnt work... oh well. She is nursing great and is very loud and slurpy about it. She is the cutest sweetest thing I have ever seen  mama Dusty is doing fantastic as well, although Id like to see her eat more. She is eating, just not as much as before she had her... I have been taking her alfalfa out to wherever they are because I think the reason shes not eating as much is because shes too busy keeping her nose right on that busy little girl. I am still going to get video of her and post it here, maybe tomorrow. Thanks again guys, youve been great. 
OH... BTW. A friend of mine just went and picked up a 4 year old black and white mare for me. She hadnt hardly had a hand lain on her, was barely halter broke, but he said he would start her for me. I gave $100 for her, so I cant go wrong there... anyway, she had been in the pasture with a palomino paint stud... so its possible she is bred as well, we will see soon enough I guess. If so, I will be back on here for another foal watch... OH.... and he just reminded me, he has a palomino mare SIRE: dontcha love quincy, that he bred to a buckskin Hancock bred stud in March. I am bringing her home soon (I love to ride her, she is a really neat mare) and foaling her out here... and if she has a filly I am going to keep her... he just doesnt know it yet ... so we will be back then as well!!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Evie is a beautiful name


----------



## alace (Apr 19, 2010)

ok... its time for more pics....:lol:


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL... I know, I know. I will get them tomorrow. I will finally have a slow day


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Video of Evie:
http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...kin_id=701&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

OH MY GOSH. i love it!!!!!!!!!! what a great video. so precious. love the shots with your son. really love the one where all you see is 10 legs, (4 of mom, 4 of foal, and 2 of son)!!! too cute.

what a blessing that she was rescued and the foal survived.


----------



## Kay (Dec 9, 2009)

super cute...


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

OMG! That is just amazing..beautiful baby girl..again congratulations...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

aww o my gosh she is adorable!! i lover her white face and stockings!!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

She's adorable.  And looks like a minimally marked sabino tome.  Congrats!


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

sooooooooooooo cute ... love the white face!!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

We need new pictures! Where are you???


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I will try to get new pics this week and post them here. Evie and Skecher are growing so much. Skechers whole face looks like he has roan hairs... which may be him greying out... I dunno yet, but I took them out to my sisters 800 acres with the other brood mares, so I will have to go out there and get pics... will get them soon!


----------



## bubblechic11 (Jul 23, 2010)

I love her facial markings.......a real cutey!!!! =)


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

congratulations, lovely little filly


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold (Jul 28, 2010)

What a cutie! Love her face, I hope my daughter doesn't see her, she loves the bald faces!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Evie (5/14/10) and Skecher (6/2/10) on August 2, 2010*

Skecher




































Evie


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Boy is she a looker! Sketcher looks like he is roaning out!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Boy is she a looker! Sketcher looks like he is roaning out!


I KNOW! YAAAAY! I am sooo excited and so blessed with these two beautiful babies


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

They've just gotten prettier and prettier!! I bet Sketcher's papa was a grey. Looks like he inherited it!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww what a pretty pair!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy cow, those 2 are growing up gorgeous. I just want to steal the both of them.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello all! Skecher and Evie are doing awesome. They are getting soo big and beautiful! Skecher had roaned COMPLETELY out and he is sooo pretty, and he is coming up now and letting you love on him. 

SO. I am posting this here because I dont want to list my babies on the internet... and I feel like you guys will help look out for us and help me make sure my baby goes to a good home.

I am looking for a new home for Lady and Skecher. Lady is the sorrel mare in the pics, she is 9 years old, I have had her since May, and I foaled Skecher out here. She is very broke to ride, the night I brought her home we rode her in just a halter, bareback, (of course her previous owner showed her to us in a saddle)she neck reins, she is very calm, we even slid off her rear  

I am asking a re-homing fee of $200 for the pair. I would like for them to go to a good forever home where they will be loved and spoiled the way they have been here. Skecher is not old enough to be weaned in my opinion. Lady is sound to ride, no scars, blemishes, etc... same for Skecher (of course when he gets old enough). 

I will be selective of the home my babies go to, and I will call and check on them. If any of you want or know of anyone that would give them a good home, please let me know. I dont WANT to re-home them, but with winter coming up I dont want to get tight on feed.. I want whats best for all of my horses, and of course I have to keep Dusty and Evie and Baker, so I have my hands full with those three 

Thanks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I wish I had the room to take them in. I love litty Skecher and Lady is so pretty. I hope you can find a good place for them.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

OH MY! if you weren't in texas i'd totally take the pair! we are looking for a new horse for my brother and i'm in need of a little colt/filly to wean and train with sparta so he acts more... babyish and goofy and not so grown up already lol i REALLY wish i could give them a home here with my guys/girls


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

What a steal for someone! Make sure the people are responsible and give them a perfect home. They deserve it, but at that price you must be very careful who you pick. 

I would be just giddy to find a nice mare/foal at that price!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

be sure to check the place out first


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

can we some pics of sketcher now?


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Dang do I wish I was ready for another couple of horses...Best wishes trying to place them, they are beautiful! 

Oh, and if your pretty little sabino filly disappears, she's not in Colorado!!! What a beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

booooooooootiful foal!!!!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Just found this thread. Your little filly is to die for. I love her color. Don't think I've ever seen one marked with a face that adorable. If she were mine, I'd never sell her. Her mother is beautiful too. Good Luck with her


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*NEW pictures of Evie and Skecher!*

Hey everyone! I just wanted to update with new pictures of my babies (well not so much babies anymore . I ended up getting to keep Lady and Skecher at my uncles house across the road for the winter, so I just brought them home today and everyone is doing wonderful! I would love to hear everyones feedback on what color my Skecher is turning out to be... he is so different. He looks pink from far away

Anyways, Im uploading them now... will be on in a few minutes!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Skecher:






































Evie:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, my. They are growing up so nicely .

Skecher is definitely going to gray out, that's what all the white hair is coming from.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG i am in love with Evie!! and dang it's a been a long time! they look so grown up here.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

They are both so adorable! And built so well!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i know i have prolly said it before but i love Evie


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Now Evie is what I call CUTE


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. And I hate to admit it but I am just now getting around to weaning them. I know I have left them on for to long, but we had a hard winter so I just let them be... Im sure their mommas are ready!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Quick question.... So, Skecher is coming 1 year old on June 2nd. He is in the pasture with his mother, whom he is still nursing, and my sister brought her mare out here for the day and I told her it was fine to put her in with Lady and Skecher.... Now I have caught him breeding the mare and Lady... actually doing the deed. I looked to see if his testicles had dropped and they have not... IS IT POSSIBLE HE IS MAKING BABIES??? ALREADY????


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW... I NEVER intended on breeding him, he just has not dropped yet so he has not been gelded YET


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't believe that it's very likely that he could be actually getting them pregnant (something to do with the temperature inside the body is too hot for sperm to grow properly or something). However, I think that since he has shown the inclination to mount them, you should probably find some way to separate him from them. Not only due to the risk of pregnancy, but one well placed kick by a mare that doesn't appreciate being mounted could end up very badly for little Skecher.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

No advice, but they both look great.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think that he can impregnate if he hasn't dropped but I wouldn't take the chance. I would separate him and possibly have the vet out to make sure he didn't actually get her pregnant. 

They sure are adorable though.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

if he only has one dropped he can breed a mare. 

Yahoo! Canada Answers - Can a colt be bred with just one ball dropped?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It's just not worth taking a chance with. 

Separate him from the mares and get him gelded as soon as he drops. But in the meantime, it's just not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous foal!!! Congrats!!! Love the face


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, they are SOOOOO big!!!! They look great!!


----------

